# New Board using 2018 u-boot



## Phishfry (Mar 16, 2022)

I happened to see this in the mailing list.


			Booting MOCHAbin-5g Marvell board from GlobalscaleTech
		


Can't fathom why they would use a forked 2018 u-boot for a 2022 board.


----------

